# Tire Mount Costco Denied



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

Just came from Costco they said one of my tires has a hole in the sidewall ......and refused to mount it. 
They said it can’t be repaired. I’m not a tire expert and could be wrong but this looks fixable no?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That don't look like sidewall to me.

Yes that screw punctured the tread, and they were patched all the time, before the days of "let's sell them a new one, and waste their money."


Go to a real tire store.

ED


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> That don't look like sidewall to me.
> 
> Yes that screw punctured the tread, and they were patched all the time, before the days of "let's sell them a new one, and waste their money."
> 
> ...


agreed. Never has an issue with Costco but that was a set up for a scam. Perhaps the guy who works there drives a car that needs that size even. You never know. Seeing as they raised the price to the same at the tire guy would much support a local shop anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've heard a lot of not so good stories about walmart's service dept. I agree with Ed, go to a real tire store. I've plugged holes like that in the tread before although a vulcanized patch is better.

Oops! I read costco but my brain saw walmart


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Lots of places around here won't plug a tire at all. Autozone sells plug kits. I plugged one on my granddaughters car last week.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

I'll plug (pun intended) Discount Tire, used to be free I think they charge $8 or something now.


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

Wait. Did I mention the screw does not even go into the inside of the tire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I would plug that myself.
Years ago I had a 4 wheel drive truck with brand new big off road tires that were not cheap. A sidewall got punctured, really the sidewall like where the brand name was. I put 7 plugs in it before it stopped leaking. I could see that wad of plugs going around in my mirror. I drove it like that for 40k miles. To be young again...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Gottawireitup said:


> Wait. Did I mention the screw does not even go into the inside of the tire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really, then they were thinking that you had SUCKER tattooed on your forehead.

I would just take the screw out myself, and go somewhere else, forevermore.


ED


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Old Thomas said:


> A sidewall got punctured, really the sidewall like where the brand name was. I put 7 plugs in it before it stopped leaking. I could see that wad of plugs going around in my mirror. I drove it like that for 40k miles. To be young again...


LOL you were just a pioneer at the time making a sidewall tread for rock climbing like all the young bucks now ride around in on their Nittos (though you know its just for looks)


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

Just took it out it was like .25 inches !!!!
Off to my tire shop. Happy to support a hard working family. Thanks Costco for running my aft 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> Really, then they were thinking that you had SUCKER tattooed on your forehead.
> 
> I would just take the screw out myself, and go somewhere else, forevermore.
> 
> ...


That’s what I did. Makes me sick. I may actually complain to Costco. I assume the tire place is
Privately owned. The tire guy at this shop who owns the place said it’s fine. It was not the side wall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Up here that's just a tire stud! A number of years ago a friend was trucking ice roads in the north, where you are a gazillion miles from anybody. He got into an ice-covered hill he couldn't manage. Rooted through his load and found a box of metal screws. A cordless drill and box of screws later he was on his way. I didn't ask him why he didn't chain up.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Old Thomas said:


> Years ago I had a 4 wheel drive truck with brand new big off road tires that were not cheap. A sidewall got punctured, really the sidewall like where the brand name was.


 I had that happen close to 30 yrs ago. I couldn't afford a new tire but I was able to get a local tire shop to put a vulcanized patch over the hole and install a tube. That repair lasted the tread life of the tire.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If the screw doesn't even penetrate through the tire why are you even worrying about it?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Even though I have a Costco membership, I stopped using the tire service. The last 2 times I tried, they did not have the tires I wanted in stock and they could never tell me when they would have them.

Now I just order them on-line, they are delivered in 2-days and I take them to my local mechanic to have them installed.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

Pretty sure Costco mechanics are trained in tire replacement only and not tire repairs such as patching or plugging. I have plugged many a tire without issue until I got a screw right at the tread edge. A real tire shop patched it. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Fixed plenty of tires in my day, tubed and tubeless. 
Can you even get inner tubes for vehicles anymore...?


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Supposedly, the penetration of the screw/nail into the belt can cause water/moisture to get in and if steel belted, start corrosion of the belt that can cause blowout/failure. The plugs don't prevent moisture getting in somehow. That is how it was explained to me by a tire guy.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

bob22 said:


> Supposedly, the penetration of the screw/nail into the belt can cause water/moisture to get in and if steel belted, start corrosion of the belt that can cause blowout/failure. The plugs don't prevent moisture getting in somehow. That is how it was explained to me by a tire guy.


 That same rationale, can be applied to the inner vulcanized patch, that tire repair stores do daily.

I do not believe this is factual, just a way to sell you new tires.


ED


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

If the air chamber is intact pull the screw and fill the hole with shoe goo.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

bob22 said:


> Supposedly, the penetration of the screw/nail into the belt can cause water/moisture to get in and if steel belted, start corrosion of the belt that can cause blowout/failure. The plugs don't prevent moisture getting in somehow. That is how it was explained to me by a tire guy.


I don’t know about that with the goop on the plug and the glue in the kit. I’m sure it’s well sealed. 


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Gottawireitup (Dec 15, 2018)

Wrote to complain to Costco that was redirected to the shop. Talk about stupid. Can’t wait for a stupid reply full of lies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuckPie (Nov 15, 2020)

I always take my flats to Les Schwab,
and they have never charged me to fix one,
and I never buy my tires there.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

HuckPie said:


> I always take my flats to Les Schwab,
> and they have never charged me to fix one,
> and I never buy my tires there.


 Why am I not surprised...


----------

